# pesky catfish



## JBK (Aug 5, 2008)

I was in Perdido last summer and did some surf fishing for the first time and loved it. I'll be heading back in early May and hope to do some more but is there any way to avoid constantly catching those 6-8" catfish? I never thought I'd be looking for a way to not catch a fish but they're so small, you don't know they're on your line until you check your bait. Also are they any good to use as bait?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

they are good cobia bait.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Is your bait really close to the bottom? Try using a longer leader between your weight and your bottom hook. It should help.

Skip


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Part of the program.



I clip the spines off and hook them and leave them in a bucket of water to throw at a cobia which happens by. They are referred to by some as 'Cobia Candy'. There are other terms that are often used. for them; some unnice. 



When they know that you're needing them for bait, you can't buy one. C2


----------

